# ? Release Agent Latex Mold > Epoxy



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have looked around, but I am finding conflicting information.

I have a natural latex mold in a plaster mother mold and I want to cast it with Zoopoxy. Can anybody recommend what kind of release agent to use? Can I use liquid soap?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody know about this?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have no idea about these things, but would cornstarch work?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm hoping I might be able to use liquid soap or cooking oil.

While looking around I have learned that latex is actually not recommend for casting with epoxy because the chemicals in the resin attack the rubber. But I'm using this mold probably just twice, so I hope that won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I have looked around, but I am finding conflicting information.
> 
> I have a natural latex mold in a plaster mother mold and I want to cast it with Zoopoxy. Can anybody recommend what kind of release agent to use? Can I use liquid soap?


Not familiar with zoopoxy, ive done a ton of 2 part epoxy in silicone molds and the best thing that works is baby powder.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I'm hoping I might be able to use liquid soap or cooking oil.
> 
> While looking around I have learned that latex is actually not recommend for casting with epoxy because the chemicals in the resin attack the rubber. But I'm using this mold probably just twice, so I hope that won't be too much of a problem.


I would do a small test, most of the epoxy will cure but sometimes leave a inhibition layer between the mold and cured epoxy.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I have looked around, but I am finding conflicting information.
> 
> I have a natural latex mold in a plaster mother mold and I want to cast it with Zoopoxy. Can anybody recommend what kind of release agent to use? Can I use liquid soap?


Hey Devin

I would send polygem an email...Prolly your best bet at getting the best info...


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Personal experience. Latex molds are cheap and they don't work well for casting epoxy in them. Use silicone when casting epoxy. Anything cheaper, (latex, urethane rubber) is asking for trouble. Most epoxy's have a very strong bond and will bond to the latex even if you use a release agent. In theory you could use a ton of release agent and prevent most of it, but at the cost of detail and it's only a matter of reproductions before you miss a spot and it sticks and tears. If you want to mold with latex, don't cast with epoxy.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

VivariumWorks said:


> Personal experience. Latex molds are cheap and they don't work well for casting epoxy in them. Use silicone when casting epoxy. Anything cheaper, (latex, urethane rubber) is asking for trouble. Most epoxy's have a very strong bond and will bond to the latex even if you use a release agent. In theory you could use a ton of release agent and prevent most of it, but at the cost of detail and it's only a matter of reproductions before you miss a spot and it sticks and tears. If you want to mold with latex, don't cast with epoxy.


Thanks for these tips. I have the mold already, so I think I will just go ahead and use it. I only need to cast a single piece with it.

I'll use a generous amount of release agent. Fine texture detail is not critical in this case.

I'll get the silicone next time.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I cast this in the latex mold with a regular release agent and it turned out fine. I left the latex mold intact and cast it as a glove mold. Then I had to slit up the bottom of the mold to get the piece out. 

I do not yet see any damage to the latex from the epoxy or release agent. I might cast one more piece.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Scott said:


> They really seem to like food that gets up nearer the top of the tank (where they hang out) too.
> 
> s


Cool lets see it.....


----------

